# ACCESS to Fishing????



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife and I returning again after Bike Week. Have read about fishing from kayak in Murrells Inlet and want to try. Where can you park for access and put the kayaks in??? Had read if one wanted to fish the north jetty you could park somewhere there and walk to it. Thinking if that could be done we could head up the inlet to try our luck. Thanks again for any help. Winter has been really long this year and can't wait to salt water fish again..........
Kim:fishing:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

you can launch a kayak at the public oyster grounds at Huntington Beach or Morse park landing, I have seen people walk their yaks down the beach on a cart and put in at the North Jetty.


----------



## Gregg Paumen (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a link to my site, this may help.


http://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/SC/Georgetown/boat_ramps.html

Gregg


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a beach access at the end of waccamaw ave right before the guard shack. The last time I checked they had piled large rocks at the end of the steps. It's hard to walk on and near impossible to pull a cart across. They say this was done to combat the erosion. I think the rich people that have houses past the guard shack may have had some input also. It keeps people from accessing their "Private" beach


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I saw the link but didn't see ramps. This helps alot as we try and do something different each we visit. ALWAYS FISH though. The tv up here has tons of commercials for MB and also show the kayaks in MI area. Would it be adavisable to bring electronics??? Thanks Again 6 more weeks.
Kim


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I Googled Waccamaw and saw where the street takes a hard right and a faint trail in the sand straight to the left towards the jetty. Is that where you access?? I don't know where the guard shack is. Maybe I will just just take a ride to it once we get there. Thanks again.
Kim:fishing:


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

piscesman said:


> I Googled Waccamaw and saw where the street takes a hard right and a faint trail in the sand straight to the left towards the jetty. Is that where you access?? I don't know where the guard shack is. Maybe I will just just take a ride to it once we get there. Thanks again.
> Kim:fishing:


Just keep driving on Waccamaw you will come to the guard shack. The access is on the left just before the guard shack. A few public parking spaces a quarter mile before the road ends I think it at Dolphin St


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for clarification. We have fished the ones closer to The Pier. Very nice there. Looking for a little closer to jetty and into inlet from there. Is there parking by the steps near the guard shack???
Kim:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

piscesman said:


> Thanks for clarification. We have fished the ones closer to The Pier. Very nice there. Looking for a little closer to jetty and into inlet from there. Is there parking by the steps near the guard shack???
> Kim:fishing:


No, you have to park in the dirt parking spots on the right side of Dolphin Ave. You risk being towed if you park at one of the beach houses.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

How close to the guard shack beach access to Dolphin Ave??? Trying to determine if putting kayaks in there and going up the inlet is better than starting from the other side. I don't mind carrying for a little ways to get better spot to the water. Hope you're doing well down there. 50+ winds up this ways. No snow but the wind Bl***!!!! Checking websites and You Tube videos is making me anxious for salt water fishing..............
Kim:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's probably 1/4 mile of paved road not counting walking on the beach. If you'd rather paddle than pull the yak there are closer accesses to Dolphin Ave. Look for vertical concrete markers that say public access. Don't forget this is the ocean side not protected waters. You'd have to go out and around into the mouth of the inlet. You could roll the yak down from the guardhouse past the jetty to the inlet, but that's a good haul and there are often big rocks you'd have to navigate...


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I found the guard shack plus what appears to be an old photo of Public Access. The steps are clear of rocks as you mentioned are there. What could they accomplish having a public access with no parking down that way unless it's for the inlet side houses to get to the ocean??? If someone were to get hurt climbing those rocks who would be liable?? I found the marked ramps you pointed out and they seem to be much better to reach the fish than Waccamaw Ave for direct close access in the inlet. Thanks again. Happy Easter.........
Kim:fishing:


----------

